# Problem updating firmware to MKIII



## bleedo (Oct 16, 2013)

For whatever reason, I've been unable to update the firmware through the conventional way via the card (kept shutting down on my Mac)...so I figured I'd just use Eos Utility to do it...but quite honestly at this point I'm a little lost...not sure what I'm supposed to do to make it happen...probably a dumb question but I'd appreciate any advice!!! Thank you!
This camera is my update from the 5D 'classic' which I never had any problems with updating firmware...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 16, 2013)

1. Download the firmware
2. unzip it to extract the instructions and the .fir file.
3. Put the .fir file in the root of the card, don't put it in a folder.
4. Put the card in the camera, turn it on. (Make Sure your battery has a full charge) 
5. Put the camera in the "P" mode, and go to the screen that shows the current firmware version. Select and click on it
6. The Firmware update screen will appear, showing the new file 1.2.1
7. Click OK, and OK on the confirmation screen, and OK to start the update.
8. Verify that the new firmware is installed.


I'd never use the Canon Utilities tether to update firmware, its best to keep it as simple as possible.


----------



## beckstoy (Oct 16, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> 1. Download the firmware
> 2. unzip it to extract the instructions and the .fir file.
> 3. Put the .fir file in the root of the card, don't put it in a folder.
> 4. Put the card in the camera, turn it on. (Make Sure your battery has a full charge)
> ...



I appreciate the steps. I've not updated my firmware either, just simply because it seemed complicated...and the original software didn't seem to be holding me back.

I'm gonna give it a shot. It doesn't seem so hard now.


----------



## bleedo (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank you Mt. Spokane! I think I see exactly what I was doing wrong...will try again!


----------



## bleedo (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks again for taking the time to help! Worked with no problem!


----------

